# Detailer's Domain: Subaru STI - Winter Prep - Auto Finesse Tough Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Subaru STI
Requirements: Remove Hurricane Sandy and prep it for the winter months.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus Degreaser
- Wheel wells were cleaned up with Auto Finesse Citrus Degreaser
- Washed with Sonax Gloss Shampoo
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub Auto Scrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Auto Finesse Tough Prep - Pre cleaner
- Auto Finesse Tough Coat - Paint Selant
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior - 
- Dash and plastics were cleaned with 1Z einszett ****pit
- Interior Vac
- Glass cleaned

Products used

Links to products used -
Sonax Gloss Shampoo
Auto Finesse Citrus
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Auto Finesse Tough Prep
Auto Finesse Tough Coat
Wolf's Glass Guard
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before Interior

























































After

















































Before exterior

























































Prep - Wash/Decon/Wheels/Tires/Wheel Wells

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

















Tires get cleaned








Rinse

Auto Finesse Oblitarate was used on the car prior to the wash

























































Wash

































Dirt/Grime coming off the car during the pre wash

















Brushing out the jambs

















Rinse









Decon Auto Finesse Iron Out

































Not shown in photos Dry/Autoscrub

Auto Finesse Tough Prep and Auto Finesse Tough Coat applied









Tires got Auto Finesse Gloss Tire Dressing









Afters


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..great job:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome worok and car also:thumb:


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

Those exhausts are beautiful!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work stunning car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant job Phil!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks really good well done


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Great job, Do like these shape Imprezas more than any other, Some tasteful mods as well!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

nice

damn I need more letters


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumb::argie:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great finish on a white car :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------

